# Jay Cutlers off season diet....



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

8AM MEAL 1. 2 whole eggs and 15 egg whites, 3 rashers of turkey bacon, 40g ezekial sprouted grain cereal with 2 tsp sweetener and 115ml of water, 160-carb blueberry bagel with 1 tbsp cream cheese, 175 ml orange juice. = 1,464 cals, 118g protein, 181g carbs, 34g fat.

8.15AM MID-BREAKFAST supplements. Multi vits & mulitmineral - 1 serving, coQ10 - 100mg, Vitamin B complex - 1 serving, Vitamin C 1,000mg, Evening prirose oil 1,000mg, Niacin 500mg, Digestive Enzyme - 1 serving, Yohimbine 5mg.

(These supplements are better absorbed by the body when taken with fat, protein & carbs. Essetially, they hitch a ride with these macronutrients as they get absorbed by the intestines)

9.55AM PRE WORKOUT SUPPLEMENTS. NO-boosting supplement (Nano vapor), amino acids/creatine/carb supplement.

(Seperating the No-booster supplement from the amino acids/creatine/carb mix helps to maximise the uptake of the No-booster. Sipping on the amino/creatine/carb drink keeps energy up through training, limits muscle breakdown, and also enhances posttraining muscle recovery and growth.''

10AM WORKOUT 1!

11.45AM POST WORKOUT SUPPLEMENTS. 40g whey, 100g dextrose, 15g creatine, essential carb & amino acids mix (2 servings)

(''The post workout window - immediately after training-is the most critical time of day to get in massive amounts of protein & carbs, aswell as creatine, to boost muscle recovery and growth.'')

1PM MEAL 2. 285g lean minced beef, 50g chopped onions, garlic & herb seasoning, 400g brown sauce, 1tbsp soy sauce. = 859 cals, 73g protein, 100g carbs, 14g fat.

(Red meat is good for protein, as well as minerals, including selenium, which helps to maitain muscle strength and metabolism, and zinc, which maintain immune function and helps to boost muscle strength and tesosterone levels)

4AM MEAL 3. 285g minced chicken, 145g pasta, 50g Parmesan cheese grated, 225g tomato sauce. = 1,153 cals, 85g protein, 122g carbs, 37g fat. (Counting pre-and postworkout meals, this is really Cutlers 5th meal. Eating every 2-3 hours is the best way to stay anabolic)

6.30PM MEAL 4. 285g steak, 50g chopped onions, 50g chopped peppers, garlic, 400g brown rice. = 843 cals, 72g protein, 102g carbs, 14g fat.

(Red meat contains creatine and beef contains roughly 2g per lb pound)

8PM WORKOUT 2.

9PM POST WORKOUT SUPPLEMENTS. Essential amino acisds & carb mix (2 servings)

(Taking an essential amino acids mix with carbs promotes muscle growth just as well as a complete protein such as whey, because the EAAs are the aminos that your body can't make on their own)

9.15PM MEAL 5. 15 egg whites, 40g ezekial sprouted grain cereal with 115ml water, 1tbsp flaxseed oil. = 850 cals, 80g protein, 100g carbs, 17g fat.

(Flaxseed oil provides essential fatty acids and will further slow down the digestion of carbs and egg whites. This will help keep insulin levels steady and provide a longer lasting supply of aminos for better muscle growth)

11.30 PM MEAL 6. 1 packet meal-replacement powder & 2 bananas. = 480 cals, 42g protein, 85g carbs, 3g fat.

1.30AM MEAL 7. 2 4X4 burgers (4 meat patties in each bun) with 1 slice of cheese each no salt, grilled onions & ketchup, Fries with no salt & a small glass of lemonade. = 1,980cals, 105g protein, 172g carbs, 90g fat.

(The fat in the French fries will actually help to slow down the normally fast-digesting carbs in the fries and keep insulin levels low. High insulin levels at this hour of the day will do more damage than the fat from this meal. Plus, the fat will help to slow down the digestion of the beef, so he has a longer supply of amino acids to prevent muscle breakdown while he sleeps throughout the night)

Days total... Calories = 7,628. Protein = 575G. Carbs = 862G. Fat = 209G.

:rockon:

God that took the **** to copy from my magazine! :lol:


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

wow, thats a lot to be eating in one day!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

that is insane amount of food.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

where did this come from?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

I know yeah but he is a 300lb beast lol so it comes to about 2lb protein per lb of bodyweight & 3g carbs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Flex magazine!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

this must be total lies,i mean lets not forget,in the protein thread debate recently someone INSISTED Jay didnt go much over 350g :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I know yeah but he is a 300lb beast lol so it comes to about 2lb protein per lb of bodyweight & 3g carbs.


doesnt he know thats too much? Prodiver will be sending him an email soon,then his sh1t will be sorted,he'll bag another four O's for sure once he has set him straight :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahaha!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

umm no comment lol :S


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

weeman said:


> doesnt he know thats too much? Prodiver will be sending him an email soon,then his sh1t will be sorted,he'll bag another for O's for sure once he has set him straight :lol: :lol:


LMAO.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

would love to see his bill for all that food?? How much sweetheart?? Do i get a discount for buying in bulk??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> this must be total lies,i mean lets not forget,in the protein thread debate recently someone INSISTED Jay didnt go much over 350g :lol:


Nah mate, Strict cable flyes burn calories like a mofo:lol: :lol: :lol:

xxx


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Which magazine did you take that from mate? I'm not sure there's a whole lot of truth to it; aspects of it seem logical but it seems a bit fat-heavy for Jay; all his traning dvds/ interviews state that he never adds fat to his diet, so I can't see him eating things like cheese. I've seen copies on his website and there's virtually no fat in there.

This is Jay's 2008 off season diet (he regularly posts up a day's eating):

Meal 1	20 egg whites (Lana's Egg Whites), 3 whole eggs, 1 cup oatmeal, 1 bagel, 1 glass orange juice, water and multivitamin.

Meal 2	8 oz. steak (top round) and 1.5 cups white rice.

Meal 3	8 oz. chicken and 1 cup brown rice.

Pre-Workout	1 serving of naNO Vapor™ and 1 serving of CryoTest™.

Workout

Post-Workout	1 serving ANABOLIC HALO™, 1 serving LEUKIC® Hardcore, 1 scoop Cell-Tech™ Hardcore, 1 serving Glutamine and 1 serving of Vitamin B.

Meal 4	10 oz. of chicken and 3 cups white rice with onions and garlic.

Meal 5	8 oz. chicken and 1 cup brown rice.

Meal 6	3 scoops of Nitro-Tech® Hardcore, 1 cup oatmeal and 1 banana.

Meal 7	14 egg whites (Lana's egg whites) and 1 cup oatmeal.

Before Bed 1 serving of each of the following: Glutamine, Zinc, Calcium, Magnesium, Vitamin B Complex and Vit C.

As you can see, very low fat as he always advocated.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

I believe less then half the stuff i read in any bodybuilding magazine. Nonetheless was interesting to read the diet.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

400g brown sauce? wtf :/ thats like a whole bottle . im guessing you meant rice? lol


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> 400g brown sauce? wtf :/ thats like a whole bottle . im guessing you meant rice? lol


he better not of done ffs i just got through my bottle of hp after readin that damn it:confused1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't believe a word of it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

from what I gather he gains all his mass exclusively from Celltech.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Those 2 burgers with 4 patties in each sound like a bit of a mouthful.

I bet he sh1t's like a fvcking racehorse and all. I'd like to see a log of his off season bowel movements. :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Con said:


> I don't believe a word of it.


how come mate? i dont see whats so hard to believe:confused1:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

weeman said:


> how come mate? i dont see whats so hard to believe:confused1:


Just isn't anything like what I've heard Jay advocate in the past mate. Any time I see him on DVDs (I've seen every one) or interviews he's eating ridiculously high carbs (~1000g), high protein (I've heard ~1000g but in his DVDs he says around 400-500g) and minimal fat (from egg yolks and beef usually). I just can't imagine him eating burgers, parmesan cheese etc. Plus like I say he posts up his daily diet regularly on his website and it's never anything like that.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

aaaaaaaah fair enough.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

weeman said:


> doesnt he know thats too much? Prodiver will be sending him an email soon,then his sh1t will be sorted,he'll bag another four O's for sure once he has set him straight :lol: :lol:


To be fair, how many recreational trainers are going to utilise even half of the nutrients in that diet? I'd say very few.

Prodiver isn't giving advice to pro's or even people who compete in most cases. You guys who bang on about massive protein intake don't seem to be able to grasp that.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> To be fair, how many recreational trainers are going to utilise even half of the nutrients in that diet? I'd say very few.
> 
> *
> Prodiver isn't giving advice to pro's or even people who compete in most cases. You guys who bang on about massive protein intake don't seem to be able to grasp that*.


mate,before you come at me with an attitude go back and read all the protein debates again then repost,prodiver was talking about bodybuilding on all levels not just recreational bodybuilders,when will YOU grasp that 

And i hardly think the above diet was ment for the recreational bodybuilder to adopt as their own,but as a supposed example of what the guy eats in a day.

Altho from a supplements point of view could also be a stellar piece of marketing to those that dont know any better lol


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ I think anyone who has one set opinion on bbing nutrition is a fool tbh. Weeman's never seemed overly opinionated and is usually open to a friendly debate, so I don't see any need to play a ***** like that! :lol:

Plus, he knows what he's talking about; look at those cannonball delts - makes me cream :thumb:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

lmao...just eat ezeakial bread...Thats the key.. :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i dont care if its his diet or not i can tell already the bottle of brown sauce i just drank is working wonders...................................

on my bowels:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well this is his "off season" diet so i dont see whats so hard to grasp here.

i dont think you will truly know ever what a pro is eating, the amount of drugs they take etc. so its all pretty pointless tbh like most magazine articles


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi mate i got it out of October 2009 Flex magazine, thought it was interesting so i copied it to here. It does seem a little crazy though.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

This diet seems fine for someone of Jay's size. It is off season after all and his 7th meal isn't until 1.30am. If i was on as much gear has him and at his level i'd be doing something pretty close i'd expect


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

bigkiwi said:


> This diet seems fine for someone of Jay's size. It is off season after all and his 7th meal isn't until 1.30am. *If i was on as much gear has him* and at his level i'd be doing something pretty close i'd expect


How much gear is he on?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> How much gear is he on?


Rumour has it he has 2 pints of Test with every meal :lol:


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Ive read this in Flex and he talks about the same diet during a talk at the iron man 2008

(i think this is the right section)


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

weeman said:


> mate,before you come at me with an attitude go back and read all the protein debates again then repost,prodiver was talking about bodybuilding on all levels not just recreational bodybuilders,when will YOU grasp that
> 
> And i hardly think the above diet was ment for the recreational bodybuilder to adopt as their own,but as a supposed example of what the guy eats in a day.
> 
> Altho from a supplements point of view could also be a stellar piece of marketing to those that dont know any better lol


There's no attitude there mate. You're mocking him because a diet of Jay Cutler's contradicts what he says, but nobody on here needing advice on diet comes remotely close to Jay Cutler.

I've read enough protein debates on here to bore me to tears, so I have no desire to trawl through them again. If PD is telling you that huge pro's diets are wrong, then that's plain daft, but from what I've read, he's trying to help the average joe on here, who is neither a pro or competitive.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

11.45AM POST WORKOUT SUPPLEMENTS. 40g whey, 100g dextrose, 15g creatine, essential carb & amino acids mix (2 servings)

(''The post workout window - immediately after training-is the most critical time of day to get in massive amounts of protein & carbs, aswell as creatine, to boost muscle recovery and growth.'

it says the above reason but he settles for 40g whey which would equal approx 32g protien ....


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> 11.45AM POST WORKOUT SUPPLEMENTS. 40g whey, 100g dextrose, 15g creatine, essential carb & amino acids mix (2 servings)
> 
> (''The post workout window - immediately after training-is the most critical time of day to get in massive amounts of protein & carbs, aswell as creatine, to boost muscle recovery and growth.'
> 
> it says the above reason but he settles for 40g whey which would equal approx 32g protien ....


I did notice that myself, not exactly what i'd call a massive amount of protein lol


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Van said:


> Ive read this in Flex and he talks about the same diet during a talk at the iron man 2008
> 
> (i think this is the right section)


Not really, doesn't talk about parmesan cheese or burgers - like I said, he has minimal fats and that's exactly what he says in this vid.


----------

